# Serialisieren von Class<?>



## Kr0e (24. Dez 2009)

Hi,

die klasse Class<?> ist serialisierbar, aber wenn ich die Class<?> eines Objektes verschicken will, wirft der andere PC
eine Exception bei der Methode "resolveClass". Mit anderen Worten, die andere VM erkennt diese Class<?> nicht. 

Nun meine Frage: Ist das normal, oder gibt es da eine besonderheit um Class<?> Klassen zu verschicken ?

Bisher habe ich das ganze so gelöst:

Ich verschicke nicht die Class, sondern den NAmen der Klasse und erstelle auf der anderen Seite mit einem ClassLoader
wieder eine Klasse.. Das klappt auch soweit...

Bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob das so "schön" ist...

Gruß Chris

PS:

Frohes Fest!


----------



## fastjack (29. Dez 2009)

Kannst Du den Exceptiontrace posten ?


----------



## Kr0e (29. Dez 2009)

Hi,

Das war bereits der Exceptiontrace... Die letzte Meldung war "resolveClass" beim ObjectInputStream... Es gab nur diese Meldung...
Der Trace begann bei "readObject" und endete bei der Methode "resolveClass" innerhalb des ObjectInputStream...
Habe nun aber glaub ich den Fehler gefunden, die andere VM kannte eine Class nicht, die als Variable Teil der zu serialisierenden Klasse war. Beim verschicken der Klassennamen mit anschließendem ClassLoader wurde die Fehlermeldung präziser.

Danke trotzdem!


----------

